# Finally!!! Wide Body R32 GTR Project Out of Body Shop!!!



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Boy, that sure took a long time!!!

After year long wait of getting the parts together, and finally getting it to a paint shop to get a window out respray. The beast is finally back. :smoker: 

The car had been respray in Lambo Girgio Avalon (Gun Metal Grey), and it is very good match with the Carbon on the car. I am well please. Here is some pictures, hope you guys like it too.  

The Front and Rear quarters of the car been extended about 1 inch both side, so the car is really wide now. Over all, this is what an R32 looks like in my dream. I am just so happy that it all turn out looking the way that I imagine that it would look since I have aero parts from SIX different companies on the car right now.

The car is now at Impulse Performance to get new footwork done (D2 TopOne Racing Suspension, 8 Pot Front and 6 Pot Rear Brakes), so I hope to see it in a few weeks time all clean and gleaming. Right now it is still a bit dirty because it just left the body shop. Oh, why is waiting so hard!!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Actually looks pretty good. Kinda mean looking, but not overly.
My only critisism would be the door line by the handle not matching the line of the rear side panel, but thats just me being picky with lines.
Looks great...well done


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

different, not putting it down in any way but if the lines had continued straight through car would just finish it off
looks very good though.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: stunning body kit and colour perfect


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh dear god that looks poop.


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

i like it, nice work!!


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

paul creed said:


> My only critisism would be the door line by the handle not matching the line of the rear side panel, but thats just me being picky with lines.


And the filler cap cover being sunk, but overall I like it.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think it looks nice, but your car looks not clean and the color is the wrong for this kind of boxy stuff.
I you would do a respray in to Matt-Black or Alpina-White, fit white 18" TE37s the car would look much better in proto type matters . . .
like this:


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> Oh dear god that looks poop.


I agree, lines look all out of place and not natural.

I think the best wide boy car I have seen is Tweenie robs, mabe by Bee and totally stunning!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Well it may not be to the taste of everyone, but I quite like it. Nice to see something different in the R32 world as pretty much everything else has already been done.

My only advice would be to reconsider the rear wing. It's massively over-wide, and detracts from the new width of the car. I'd be tempted to remove it and consider a carbon GT wing, or a Nismo lip spoiler. I actually think, however, that the factory R32 GT-R wing would be perfect in this case. It'd make it obvious just how much wider your car is than standard 

The choice of colour is ok IMHO. A darker colour will alwyas show off bodywork changes more than a brighter one.

But yeah, I like it  Was wondering how long it'd take for someone to replicate the Nismo Z-Tune front wings for the R32  Did you buy them off the shelf or are they custom?

Would love to see any build-up photos if you've got 'em?


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

in matt black it looks very nice though


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this is fooking aewsome...

can you PM me where you bought it and how much it cost?

ps.you have the same front bumper and sideskirt as I have on my r32 gtr

http://www.turbocrew.is/album/albums/userpics/10003/DSC04729_copy.jpg


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the opinion everyone, good and bad. Me and my guys are looking at the line of the car after you guys brought it up and I think we got a solution for it already. Just got to take a look into it a little bit more.

As far as the fuel cap being sunk in... I really like that. Took load of work to get it right, but why have a wide body kit if no one know you have it on because it look orginial.

The color actually was a very hard pick, it actually boil down to Red, White, Black, and Gun Metal. The thing is black is really aggressive looking and won't show any of the carbon. if it is Matt Black then you won't get the reflection to show the line of the over fender. White will hide all the line and contrast with the carbon too much. Ended up using Girgio Avalon because it is extremely metallic, and no R32 is using this color yet.  It really shines where the sun hits and goes dark if there is no light... did not have a chance for some good pics today though as it was all done in a hurry.

TE37 did cross my mind, so did RE30. The thing is this Interspeed center lock wheel is a limited production of 100 set, so it is very exclusive and chances are that I won't see another R32 using it. I think center lock on the wheel is quite cool also. 

There are still more work to be done so this isn't finished yet. We can only wait and see how it will look once it is all finished.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Not a fan sorry looks mis matched. Think you need to look at it and change it a bit, would make a custom petrol cap and new wheels and re align the intercooler!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I think the courage and foresight to take on a project like this should be congratulated well before the 'obvious' pot shots are taken.

Lux and his photoshops are so bloody good and the white looks stunning. A thought about the matt black~ I resprayed an old track car of mine in satin black and you can see swage lines now that I never knew existed!!










Are the Interspeeds Shins/Tiggers old ones? Another really nice addition.
The very best of luck with your finishing touches and I have to say this is the bravest and most innovative cosmetic/aesthetic work I've seen on an R32 in quite a while.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I think it looks good. Also i think in white will look stunning. 

The only criticism is the door line not lining up with the rear panel line.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Stuart,

I guess the main reason for a color is to get something that will show up and be different. The Matt back on your car looks nice, but I guess for a road car, it might be a bit too much...none the less, it did cross my mind.

Overall guys, thanks for the input. I think it is great as you guys did point something out to me that I haven't noticed, so I can address them. A few pairs of eyes are always better than just one. :clap: 

And yes, those wheels where Tigger's old wheel. Bought them ages ago, and finally being used in this car. :squintdan 

And Jim, they are off the shelf from Yanack... Not the easiest to get, but can be bought. i do have some build up photo, but it is with the body shop at the moment. It seems like the rear quarter have more pop rivet in it then holes in the Alabama's Welcome sign... 

We will see how this project goes, there are still alot that need to be done. But so far I am honestly happy about where it had gone... :thumbsup:


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

looks different kinda like transformas


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Micky Hanson said:


> looks different kinda like transformas


Yup, very manga. I personally don't really like the look of the fenders, although I do think the colour is great and like the front/rear bumpers and sideskirts. I agree with the comment on the spoiler being too OTT.

Front bumper: ?
Side skirts: Jun?
Rear bumper: Do-Luck?
Mirrors: Ganandor?
Bonnet: Top Secret?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

sleepyfox said:


> Yup, very manga. I personally don't really like the look of the fenders, although I do think the colour is great and like the front/rear bumpers and sideskirts. I agree with the comment on the spoiler being too OTT.
> 
> Front bumper: ?
> Side skirts: Jun?
> ...



Not bad, on the guess. 

Front bumper: TBO
Side skirts: TBO
Rear bumper: Do-Luck
Over Fender: Yanack
Front Grill: D-Speed
Rear Wing: D-Speed
Mirrors: Mine's (Dry Carbon)
Bonnet: Speed-R 

It honestly look better in person, the wing isn't as big as it look. I have a mate who know how to take photo and he took some for me (while the car is on axle stand right now) and it honestly look like a different car. :bowdown1: 

That basically mean I have CRAP skills when it come to taking photo then.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

*Good work*

Nocturnal the effort has not gone unnoticed either way good or bad.
But I Do like your car :squintdan and therefore applaude you for the effort and time put in


----------



## MARKS FOOT (May 1, 2006)

i think i like the standard looks better with 18's on , certainly something different tho .


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Is that the Yannack GT widebody kit?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I dont particularly like it,

It looks awkward and boxy - the slab sides dont suit the rest of the car, the indicators at the front look stupid and the rear wing is too much and not in keeping with the rest of the style. It LOOKS like a car that has SIX different companies aero on it as nothing matches.

Swage lines are there for a reason, be unsympathetic to them at your peril !!!

I think you are incredibly brave to do this to your car, and I also find it highly amusing that you totally repainted a gunmetal grey skyline - the commonest 32 colour - in "Lamborghini Grey" to make it sound better    

Sorry to put such a big downer on what is undoubtedly a lot of hard work, money and time and looks like its been done to a high standard, but I would rather have a standard one than that, and I dont particularly like standard 32's !!!

J.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

A lot of time, thought and money has gone into this....Cool! :smokin: 

But in my opinion...as Bladey says "It LOOKS like a car that has SIX different companies aero on it as nothing matches" It looks mis-matched and so doesn't work for me....sorry  

Besides the R34 the rest of the models have very smooth lines that flow, very much like the curves of a womans body. The R34 is more futuristic looking, prime example of this type of boxy style.

Still a thumbs up thou' mate

Claire


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

D.speed Python wing?


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

A bit on the boxy side, but not fugly.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Booty-licious said:


> :
> 
> 
> Besides the R34 the rest of the models have very smooth lines that flow, very much like the curves of a womans body. The R34 is more futuristic looking, prime example of this type of boxy style.
> ...


Ahh yes Claire ,but at least the Swage lines on the 34 are true like on most cars  

Have to say I dont like the car much ,it just looks wrong ,but it's your car and alot of effort has gone in so as long as you like it who cares


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm way into the D.speed Python wing, but it is very overwhelming. I thought Veilside skirts and Trust rear spats would be enough, and then I'd add the D.speed wing, but I think that dream will have to wait until I can spring for the whole Veilside widebody kit plus 305/30R18 wheels and tires!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I think the only bit that kind of throws it all off are the Z-tune front fenders - going with a Bee*R R324 front end would make it work I think.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow, the comment are coming in now. :smokin: 

To be honest, I really like it and it seems this is the pattern that everyone is coming up with. You got people who love the standard car curve (which is nice), and you got people who like the boxy shape. I certainly like the boxy shape... Either way, it is causing an opinion rather you like it or not and that is the defination of Art I guess. :chuckle: 

As for the reason for the color is again, this is suppose to be a road car. Thats why it doesn't have a roll cage and thats why I didn't want to paint it say bright orange because I don't want it to look like a giant Halfords sign going down the high street on a busy Saturday afternoon, but it'll look great on the track for sure. I did also give gold a thought, but then that will be too Top Secret Wanta be I guess. Black and White will work but I end up really happy with the way the Lambo Grey change color in the sun and sparkle... Its very noticeable if you put it next to a Gun Grey R32 for sure....

The Python Wing is big, but it doesn't look as big in life as it is in the pics... I think it is an optical illusion... But it might still be a bit much on the standard flare arches. I saw in Option Mag sometime ago a HRC32 with a Veilside kit and the D-Speed Wing.... and it honestly look good.

Still working on it at the moment, and there are so much more to do.  

Thanks for the comments so far everyone... If you got something you want to say, even if it is bad, say it, I don't mind at all.


----------



## risingsun123 (Apr 1, 2007)

i really like that i think its nice,im a big fan of wide body cars and i don think this is too ott looks quite evil from the front:smokin:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

M's Factory widebody kit was the best I've seen for R32's


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Nocturnal - I think the perfect rear wing for your style would be the Ab-Flug styled one with the rear extension. Perfect.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Someone did mention the M's Factory Kit to me before, but I thought that was a bit too wide, even for me. It is a crazy looking kit for sure.

Jim, yea, it does look good. Rob have the standard rear wing on his Wide Body R32 and I have to admit it does look good. I guess I am just a bit on the nutty side and wanted something different and BIG. Did think about a GT wing like SARD or C-West... But then it will be just another car with a BIG GT wing, not to mention its very easy to get it nicked!!!  

The D-Speed wing isn't really as big as it look in the picture. By no mean small, but I guess I am just seeking attention.... :chuckle: 

Oh, I got some of the build up photo you wanted. As you see, it does have more pop rivit in the rear arch than holes on the Alabama Welcome Sign (As shown on Top Gear!  )

Its how it started.









During the install


















Primed up









AND.... Finished :squintdan 









Took a long time, but it was good work done. But still loads of finishing touch to be done. :smokin:


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

I like it to , other than the wing 
And maybe some deep dished veilside rims to really finish it off


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

[N1ZMO] said:


> I like it to , other than the wing
> And maybe some deep dished veilside rims to really finish it off


+1 :smokin:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I realy realy like it but as pointed out the lines dont realy flow.

Maybe someone who's good at photoshop can take a couple of your pics and play with them. I'd like to see the top line of the rear over-fenders taken up so that they seem to follow the line of the door and front wings better.

The front end is a treat, quite busy but looks the business and the skirts match in. I do think the rear wing needs to go, its not that its to big but more the fact it looks to round looking at the car from the front!!!!!!!!!!

I would sugest a carbon GT spoiler but with low or medium supports similar to the style of the one on the M's Factory.


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

The Yannack GT fender kit does not follow the factory line from front to rear,the front fender does sit higher,
There "standard" 30mm fender kit does follow that factory line though.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

If you look at the build up pic, you can see where the rear fender sit. Its right below the body line.... So if you start to fill it and send away the revit, you are going to loose the body line. So to keep the body line and have the over fender is one of those "Not Possible" thing.  

On Yanack show car, they just left the revit in and call it a day.... But I didn't as I think that look too "bolt on"

As for the wing...it isn't really a bolt on wing. Let just say the rear boot right now is full of holes for the wing's bolts.... So it isn't a take off job. Maybe its the boy racer in me trying to get out... I just really wanted something that is big and not standing on 2 legs... It was either the Veilside or the D-Speed, but the Veilside have FRP Blade, and the D-Speed have Aluminium blade...so that took the decision. Have you seen how hard a FRP blade flutter during high speed...  

As for the wheel, again, its one of those "is it worth it?" type of question. I did think about going for a set of 19" Volk, and there are loads of nice choice. BUT, then interspeed is limited to 100 set and its center lock.... so would you give up exclusivity for a set of wheel that everyone might have?  

There is more than one way to skin a cat, the car is not done right now and thats for sure. Give me a few weeks to get it sorted and I'll get more pictures up.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Im sure the car does look much better in person. You need a set of show alloys!
Not 19s IMHO but some very nice chrome deep dishes (18x10). Ive seen a white R34 with some gorgeous Rays fitted, they had a special rinbow finish to the rim! Ill have to dig some pics out.
Ive asked my mate to sort out photoshoping your car so the lines will run better. Ill let you no and post the pics when there done.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Yea, I did see the Gram Light titan Edition, looks great on the Red Chaser that have it on... But then I don't know... Deep dish is cool if you have a RWD because your front doesn't look as deep. however, if you are runing deep dish front and rear... I use to call those car Cookie Cutter....

It was a big thing back in the days in LA when they run deep dish 13" or 14" wheels on the front and rear of Honda Prelude... Don't know what they done but I know hey have to modify the Axle for it and it isn't cheap. :chuckle: 

Not to mention I don't know how much clearance room I have for a dish after the 8Pot and 6Pot brake... We will see how it goes after the install... Let me know when you got the pics read, I may change my mind.


----------



## MoGTR (Jan 6, 2007)

This is my uncles wide body skyline.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

MoGTR said:


> This is my uncles wide body skyline.


Do you have more picture about your uncles car? Looks cool


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Front 3/4 angle on the OP's car is sooo strange, the more I look at it the more I'm divided, one minute I like it the next I'm not sure  
The back, sorry but I really don't like it, the lines are all wrong for me, and it doesn't look smooth enough. 
Love the colour though, despite gunmetal being the most common colour, it looks great. 
Looks like a quality job, just not to my tastes really


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nope this doesn't work for me. I do have lots of respect for trying something different.


----------



## MoGTR (Jan 6, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Do you have more picture about your uncles car? Looks cool


It was features in jap performance - i think there were much more pictures in that article.

There was a thread about it on here aswell, Il try get some pics for you (His site seems to be down atm).

Edit: Found the article but the pics dont work - Japanese Performance - Feature: White Noise - Replica Skyline R32


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

If the front wing lines matched the rest of the car it wouldnt look so bad. Also the rear is too boxy in looks and does not match the front. On thevother hand the wing and the rear bumper has curves.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*As the R32 is such an iconic car*

The only way to get away with body mods is subtle or extreme. I like it, but I have to say the door line and rear wing flare have to line up. Getting them would bring the car into balance for me, and the rest of the work just fades into the 'monster front, slim rear' appearance that works so well for GT-R's. Not that my opinion is popular, you understand.

But very classy work. With the grey you have, add a single offset to passenger side broad black stripe nose to tail.

Also, deep dish 18's would look stunning. Possibly with anthracite spokes and polished silver lip. Don't go 19's.


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

im soooo divided on this........

some angles do look odd, as the lines dont flow at all. if you look at the individual panels they look good but they dont quite work together for me.

if you could match up the lines that could look fantastically hard as nails.

if it was mine id like it to be a touch more subtle and flowing, lose the rear wing and flush that filler cap!!!!!

overall.........good work and respect for trying something different


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

OK as promised the pics of the rear aches slightly changed.

The 1st two are with the top of the arch inline with the door line

and

the 3rd and 4th are with the top of the arch above the door line.





































I think either of the two are much better then how it is now.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

The M's Speed Kitted GTR huh? i didn't know there was one in UK. Looks good.

I think the rear arches does look good when it match up the door line, but then it is one of those thing that the kit was not made that way, didn't fit that way, and things just turn out the way it did. To make the Yanack fender match up to the door would mean getting a new over fender that doesn't exist, so it isn't something that was easily done.

I am sure some details work will be able to soften the problem, but that is going to be something that will be done at a later date.

Right now, everyone is trying to think of a place to mount the external nitrogen resivor for the suspension and we are all scraching our head.

Because the nature of this car is so extreme from the norm, I know its going to be one of those love it or hate it thing. So far everyone who have seen this in person loved it. People who saw the pictures are divided, and I am just going to wait to see how it turns out. But if I can do anything else (which I am) to finish up those final touches, i am going to do it.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

The front and back bumpers are OK, the front wings do not work at all


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

The 1st two look 10 times better than before.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the comment guys, Still loads of work to be done so we will see how it looks once it finish. 

The latest progress on the foot work.

Front Brake - 356mm disk









Rear Brake - 356mm disk









Remote Gas Reserveor









Can't wait to get everything back on the ground.... :smoker:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

wow!!!!  huge brakes!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Same as K Sport right?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Just thought I post some pictures of the latest progress...  
Everything is oh so Purple. :bowdown1: 

Finally found a place to hide the reserveor. Clear the wheel and everything of couse.









Gas Pressure at just under 10 Bar, perfect for fast street. :smokin: 









Adjustable Rear Camber Arm Installed









The Front Brake behind the wheel









The Rear Brake behind the wheel









But still so much to do... ::bawling:


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

The car looks more like the R35 GTR on his prototype run with the boxy front wings.

Must curve in the end of the front wings by mirror, Dead end doesn't suit a car unless on the boot. The car must flow.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

You REALLY need to just lose those front wings. They do not work with the car nor with the other bits put on the car. Too boxy to fit in with the rest of the lines on the car. 
The pictures above look soooo much better where the rear arch line meets up with the door too. 

Colour looks real nice though, defo a good choice


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

How much were the brakes and what are they exactly?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

bazgtr said:


> The car looks more like the R35 GTR on his prototype run with the boxy front wings.


I will be well happy if I updated the car 3 generation with a boxy front wing... :smokin: 

Saying that... Everyone seems to love the Z-Tune front wing on the R34, yet I get burn to hell and back for messing up the R32's line, just finding it weird.  

Still loads of little final touchs, hope I can get the car down on the ground next week. :squintdan 

George, the Brake kit are the D2 Racing Brakes from Impulse Performance. 8 Piston front, 6 piston rear, 356mm 2 piece disks for both front and rear; comes with braided line also. For price, you can give Impulse a call at 01795 410105.


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

Nocturnal said:


> Saying that... Everyone seems to love the Z-Tune front wing on the R34, yet I get burn to hell and back for messing up the R32's line, just finding it weird.


Do you like it?

It should be all that matters man.
we all got diff. tastes, Some people just like the lines on the 32. 
I really respect the direction and amount of work that went into your car and hope you enjoy all your effort without a couple peoples opinion's bringing ya down.
:chuckle:


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow! You've been busy since I visited you last! 

Looks - interesting!  but then I am a massive fan of the original lines 

Butuz


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

lot of hard work there
as the man says, yours is the only opinion that counts

but i preferred your previous spoiler !


gav


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks LivingMovie, I love the way it looks now, and I love it more and more everytime I see it... Can't wait to get it on the ground and drive it.  

I was over at the Tate Modern Art Gallery this weekend and I saw something call cubism... I was about to show them a picture of my car like in Top Gear and ask if I can sumbit it to the gallery. :runaway: 

By the way, the cubism stuff is really cool, its like the first Virtural Racing from Sega (the F1 Arcade back in 1990), except the painting was made in 1910's. Check it out if you are ever in the area. :thumbsup: 

Brutz: yea, I know you like the orginial line of the R32 for sure. R32 should be made in Midnight Purple...but then your really isn't midnight purple, it is better as it is darker and less red!!! but your is 100% Clean for sure!  

Gav: Where is those pic of your car with my old wing... Still waiting for it you know!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

still waiting myself bud; i've been busy running her in and didn't want to lose her for any amount of time, so haven't got round to mounting it yet..
but it's been powder coated now
(matt black, to fit with the general mad max theme i've got going on)
i had danny @ adrenaline make me a lightweight ally dash along with the roll cage, and it's the absolute dog's danglies, really improves the cabin ambience, which i found a bit plastic and gloomy before

i will, i promise, post some pics when it's done, as it looks quite tasty now, what with the brides and all
perhaps a bit understated for some, but she's for driving quick without attracting attention, and my local roads (and driveway) will lick their lips when they see low splitters, side skirts, slammed suspension, etc etc

best of luck with yours!

gav


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

What make is the bonnet? 

and were the air intake's towards the rear outside, fitted additionally or were they already on the hood.
I ask this, because between this and another CF bonnet I want to find for my car, I cant figure out who makes them.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I got my from Speed-R.co.uk

The entire bonnet is carborn, and all the duct was build in, I just painted the bonnet and left some bits carbon.

Its one of the newer design, and it is orginial (so the design isn't a copy from some japanese tuners)

Would be great for a track car as there are plenty of venting. I had to close to rear middle vent off as I don't fancy water getting into my coilback...  

Gav: Get some pictures up soon, should look good. I always like a hardcore track ready looking car. :smokin:


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Nocturnal said:


> Brutz: yea, I know you like the orginial line of the R32 for sure. R32 should be made in Midnight Purple...but then your really isn't midnight purple, it is better as it is darker and less red!!! but your is 100% Clean for sure!


It certainly is a very nice and unusual colour! 

I buggered the gearbox 2 weeks ago so its off the road at the mo  

Butuz


----------



## gts33 (Jul 11, 2002)

Just realised I still have an account here.

Good one mate, how nice if I am still in UK and in my Twin Turbo Supra. 
Long time no see though.

You know who I am.

Regards,
B


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey B, how have you been??? I haven't heard from you for AGES...

Yes, give me a ring if you come back to the UK, defo up for a drink.

Congrate on the wedding... but then I know you are busy. 

Great to hear from you, give me a ring on MSN sometime. :wavey:


----------

